# Bottomless 54mm Portafilter



## THR_Crema

It would seem Crema are producing their own bottomless portafilter for the 'Breville'

'This 54mm bottomless portafilter was designed to work with the Barista Express, Barista Pro, Barista Touch, Bambino Plus, Infuser and Duo-Temp Pro.'

https://www.cremacoffeepro.com/products/54mm-bottomless-portafilter

$89.99 without postage so based on today's rates £73.34.

Thoughts ??


----------



## joey24dirt

He's a great guy too. You may also be seeing a certain someone appearing on the website in the near future 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalerst

THR_Crema said:


> It would seem Crema are producing their own bottomless portafilter for the 'Breville'
> 
> 'This 54mm bottomless portafilter was designed to work with the Barista Express, Barista Pro, Barista Touch, Bambino Plus, Infuser and Duo-Temp Pro.'
> 
> https://www.cremacoffeepro.com/products/54mm-bottomless-portafilter
> 
> $89.99 without postage so based on today's rates £73.34.
> 
> Thoughts ??


 I have been watching this for a few weeks to see when stock arrives, only problem is the postage cost $45 for 10 day service, and if you get stung on import tax, it could end up costing over £150.

They do offer a cheaper delivery at $14 but that upto 21 days.


----------



## Joe shorrock

joey24dirt said:


> He's a great guy too. You may also be seeing a certain someone appearing on the website in the near future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Is it your old partner in the end? ?


----------



## Joe shorrock

THR_Crema said:


> It would seem Crema are producing their own bottomless portafilter for the 'Breville'
> 
> 'This 54mm bottomless portafilter was designed to work with the Barista Express, Barista Pro, Barista Touch, Bambino Plus, Infuser and Duo-Temp Pro.'
> 
> https://www.cremacoffeepro.com/products/54mm-bottomless-portafilter
> 
> $89.99 without postage so based on today's rates £73.34.
> 
> Thoughts ??


 Tbf to them, they've found a niche in the market to mass produce them and there doing it fair play! Bet the taxes aren't cheap for us brits thou! ? I spoke to them when they released there first product the distribution tamper thing, asked them about bottomless before joey made mine, said it was in the pipeline ha fair play!


----------



## joey24dirt

Joe shorrock said:


> Is it your old partner in the end?


No this is a different guy mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24774

THR_Crema said:


> It would seem Crema are producing their own bottomless portafilter for the 'Breville'
> 
> 'This 54mm bottomless portafilter was designed to work with the Barista Express, Barista Pro, Barista Touch, Bambino Plus, Infuser and Duo-Temp Pro.'
> 
> https://www.cremacoffeepro.com/products/54mm-bottomless-portafilter
> 
> $89.99 without postage so based on today's rates £73.34.
> 
> Thoughts ??


 I've been looking at this (and the distribution tool) but in the end decided it was just too much with delivery and maybe import taxes. It's £85 if you don't get hit for any import tax. I'd like to have one but I think I'll probably put that £85 towards a new grinder (or maybe a whole new set up at Christmas  )

EDIT: If you live in London there's a company that will mod an existing one for £20.


----------



## Dalerst

CocoLoco said:


> I've been looking at this (and the distribution tool) but in the end decided it was just too much with delivery and maybe import taxes. It's £85 if you don't get hit for any import tax. I'd like to have one but I think I'll probably put that £85 towards a new grinder (or maybe a whole new set up at Christmas  )
> 
> EDIT: If you live in London there's a company that will mod an existing one for £20.


 Its a shame we dont have a uk manufacturer for them, or at least a distributor, both Australian and the US now do. You cant even get a second portafilter from sage so you can get 1 modified.


----------



## 24774

Dalerst said:


> Its a shame we dont have a uk manufacturer for them, or at least a distributor, both Australian and the US now do. You cant even get a second portafilter from sage so you can get 1 modified.


 Yes, I find it strange given how popular these machines are. It's at John Lewis a massive UK retailer, for £550 and it's their second best selling machine overall, at all price points. I spoke to Sage and they said they had no plans to bring out a bottomless portafilter. I'm going to find out about a second portafilter (I don't want to 'risk' my one in this London modding place after lockdown is over), if I get any good news I'll let you know.


----------



## Dalerst

CocoLoco said:


> Yes, I find it strange given how popular these machines are. It's at John Lewis a massive UK retailer, for £550 and it's their second best selling machine overall, at all price points. I spoke to Sage and they said they had no plans to bring out a bottomless portafilter. I'm going to find out about a second portafilter (I don't want to 'risk' my one in this London modding place after lockdown is over), if I get any good news I'll let you know.


 Im going to investigate import some, i have family in Australia so im going to ask them to get a cost on shipping 5 from Pullman's for me!


----------



## facboy

My pullman got shipped in a suitcase! It works well and materials seem very nice, but if I'm honest the finish in parts was not the greatest. Some burrs left on some edges. The stock Sage one with the Bambino Plus is better finished.


----------



## puffin1

This is a good find, I've been looking for one intermittently for a while. I've added myself to the mailing list but I agree, it's not particularly cheap if you end up paying import tax.


----------



## Cooky8ean

Hi guys, my very much cheaper option was to buy a second hand one of EBay and modify it with my grinder. It's works absolutely fine. The bottom still needs a polish and it's great to see the coffee extract.


----------



## Dalerst

Cooky8ean said:


> Hi guys, my very much cheaper option was to buy a second hand one of EBay and modify it with my grinder. It's works absolutely fine. The bottom still needs a polish and it's great to see the coffee extract.


 I had the same idea but its finding a second hand portafilter


----------



## facboy

I've been confused by the comments that you can't get a second portafilter from Sage. These are very easy to find, or am I missing something?

https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0024799.html

They used to have the DTP one listed under the DTP, it's nicer and more expensive (£55 from memory), it's gone missing now (probably out of stock because of Coronavirus).

EDIT: this is it on the US site, supposedly it fits the Bambino Plus as well: https://www.breville.com/us/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0001515.html

If you want to buy something from Sage you're best off ringing them, the UK site's stock levels are often out of date and it does not list every part that they can source.


----------



## Dalerst

facboy said:


> I've been confused by the comments that you can't get a second portafilter from Sage. These are very easy to find, or am I missing something?
> 
> https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0024799.html
> 
> They used to have the DTP one listed under the DTP, it's nicer and more expensive (£55 from memory), it's gone missing now (probably out of stock because of Coronavirus).
> 
> EDIT: this is it on the US site, supposedly it fits the Bambino Plus as well: https://www.breville.com/us/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0001515.html
> 
> If you want to buy something from Sage you're best off ringing them, the UK site's stock levels are often out of date and it does not list every part that they can source.


 Thats what you have been missing, its out of stock and has been for weeks. The link is also for the bambino and not as good a quality.


----------



## Mikewass1

I've been checking daily for the stock to come in, killing me haha


----------



## joey24dirt

Check out crema coffee from the US. They have just got a load more in I'm sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JK10

I've been looking for one of these for quite a while, and i'm going to add myself to the waitlist, Although, like everyone else - it's cost prohibitive to send to the UK!

I've also been toying with ordering one from AliExpress - has anyone had a seen these?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000814696508.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.1ec13a91iuRowA&algo_pvid=074e81af-a9c4-4a90-8aa8-5d6d345c4d37&algo_expid=074e81af-a9c4-4a90-8aa8-5d6d345c4d37-2&btsid=0ab6f81e15874976578107183e301f&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## hjb15173

CocoLoco said:


> I've been looking at this (and the distribution tool) but in the end decided it was just too much with delivery and maybe import taxes. It's £85 if you don't get hit for any import tax. I'd like to have one but I think I'll probably put that £85 towards a new grinder (or maybe a whole new set up at Christmas  )
> 
> EDIT: If you live in London there's a company that will mod an existing one for £20.


 Hi, I'm new here. Can I have information on the London company please?


----------



## 24774

hjb15173 said:


> Hi, I'm new here. Can I have information on the London company please?


 Hi, welcome. I'll dig it out today, it's on one of these posts but I haven't made a note of it. I'll look for it later and DM you the details.


----------



## JK10

CocoLoco said:


> Hi, welcome. I'll dig it out today, it's on one of these posts but I haven't made a note of it. I'll look for it later and DM you the details.


 Please share it here / let me know too!


----------



## hjb15173

CocoLoco said:


> Hi, welcome. I'll dig it out today, it's on one of these posts but I haven't made a note of it. I'll look for it later and DM you the details.


 Thanks


----------



## 24774

hjb15173 said:


> Hi, I'm new here. Can I have information on the London company please?





JK10 said:


> Please share it here / let me know too!


 Hi, sorry for delay, I wanted to contact the business to make sure it was OK to share their details publicity like we are. Didn't want the guy getting annoyed all these people were contacting him about a job that isn't his business. Anyway, he was cool, he said to pass on his details, once London is back to normal we can get down there. Hopefully Sage will have spare in too (or we get them somewhere else, not sure I want to risk my only portafilter).

@Dalerst If this London guy works out, I can send you some pictures and I'll get one done and send it to you if you fancy that. This will all be a while off due to spare portafilters and lockdown unfortunately.


----------



## hjb15173

Thanks for posting, really appreciate it.

From your post, I take it you are interested also? It might be worth sounding out some others on the forum and maybe trying to order a batch from Sage; not sure how receptive they are? Has anybody dealt with them directly for after service or spares?


----------



## 24774

hjb15173 said:


> Thanks for posting, really appreciate it.
> 
> From your post, I take it you are interested also? It might be worth sounding out some others on the forum and maybe trying to order a batch from Sage; not sure how receptive they are? Has anybody dealt with them directly for after service or spares?


 I am interested yeah. Just seen the price on the Sage website, they didn't have that up before - £61.49! £20 minimum for the work, £7 travel, (whatever postage for those if they are sent)...might as well get a proper one imported from Pullman or Crema doing it that way.

Sage don't actually have them in stock and haven't for a long time.


----------



## 24774

JK10 said:


> I've been looking for one of these for quite a while, and i'm going to add myself to the waitlist, Although, like everyone else - it's cost prohibitive to send to the UK!
> 
> I've also been toying with ordering one from AliExpress - has anyone had a seen these?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000814696508.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.1ec13a91iuRowA&algo_pvid=074e81af-a9c4-4a90-8aa8-5d6d345c4d37&algo_expid=074e81af-a9c4-4a90-8aa8-5d6d345c4d37-2&btsid=0ab6f81e15874976578107183e301f&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


 This might be the best bet. A risk I suppose but aside from risking the ones we have, if it's what it says it is, it's the cheapest option.


----------



## JK10

CocoLoco said:


> This might be the best bet. A risk I suppose but aside from risking the ones we have, if it's what it says it is, it's the cheapest option.


 I've never ordered anything from AliExpress/Bangood and had it not turn up or been stung with import taxes, it's usually pretty good on that.

Only reservation i'd have is on the quality/finishing may not be up there (if you're bothered by that, that is)


----------



## 24774

JK10 said:


> I've never ordered anything from AliExpress/Bangood and had it not turn up or been stung with import taxes, it's usually pretty good on that.
> 
> Only reservation i'd have is on the quality/finishing may not be up there (if you're bothered by that, that is)


 If we get the one that £37 something, that's below the import tax gift limit so that could OK anyway. I might wait until the plastic is available, see how much that is.

Quality probably won't be amazing, but they do a lot of stuff, we could be surprised. The pictures certainly look good! If that was the real thing I'd be happy. As long as it fits properly and in no way stresses or harms the actual machine, I'd say it's fine.


----------



## Joe shorrock

CocoLoco said:


> If we get the one that £37 something, that's below the import tax gift limit so that could OK anyway. I might wait until the plastic is available, see how much that is.
> 
> Quality probably won't be amazing, but they do a lot of stuff, we could be surprised. The pictures certainly look good! If that was the real thing I'd be happy. As long as it fits properly and in no way stresses or harms the actual machine, I'd say it's fine.


 Tbh I've got a joey bottomless portofilter before he stopped making them and I don't use it that much. Don't think it's built for the lower models, it's good for starting to dial in a new bag of beans and checking your tamping


----------



## 24774

Joe shorrock said:


> Tbh I've got a joey bottomless portofilter before he stopped making them and I don't use it that much. Don't think it's built for the lower models, it's good for starting to dial in a new bag of beans and checking your tamping


 'Don't think it's built for the lower models' - it's not, that's why we're looking at these off-brand versions and mods. You can now get them for the 58mm but they don't do a 54mm.


----------



## Joe shorrock

CocoLoco said:


> 'Don't think it's built for the lower models' - it's not, that's why we're looking at these off-brand versions and mods. You can now get them for the 58mm but they don't do a 54mm.


 I know I own one.. like I said the amount of effort your going into sourcing one probably isn't worth it. Don't think you read my first comment properly


----------



## 24774

Joe shorrock said:


> I know I own one.. like I said the amount of effort your going into sourcing one probably isn't worth it. Don't think you read my first comment properly


 Oh sorry, not sure what you mean then. When you say 'it's not built for the lower models', you mean they don't take advantage of it properly? It's just the normal one with the bottom cut off so you can see what's going, how are the lower models naked pf any different to other models?


----------



## Joe shorrock

CocoLoco said:


> Oh sorry, not sure what you mean then. When you say 'it's not built for the lower models', you mean they don't take advantage of it properly? It's just the normal one with the bottom cut off so you can see what's going, how are the lower models naked pf any different to other models?


 I'm not sure tbh, there must be a reason why sage haven't made a naked portofilter for the 54mm baskets compared to the 58mm ones.. maybe there's not enough pressure from the machines when you use them. 
when I use mine the coffee has to be perfect otherwise you get squirting and splashing everywhere. The one @joey24dirtmade me is stunning but I probably only use it 30% of time for dialling in and testing new coffee


----------



## facboy

CocoLoco said:


> I am interested yeah. Just seen the price on the Sage website, they didn't have that up before - £61.49! £20 minimum for the work, £7 travel, (whatever postage for those if they are sent)...might as well get a proper one imported from Pullman or Crema doing it that way.
> 
> Sage don't actually have them in stock and haven't for a long time.


 ouch, that's gone up over 10% since Dec. they were £54.99 before.


----------



## 24774

facboy said:


> ouch, that's gone up over 10% since Dec. they were £54.99 before.


 The botching of the covid response and lockdown saw the £ go from €1.21 in Feb to €1.06 in March before recovering somewhat, so likely to do with that. We are looking like we will botch it again with an early lifting of lockdown and market predictions point to a further fall. A lot of things are getting more expensive right now I'm finding, (my £10 scales are now £16!) but better to get them now than after Brexit (if indeed anyone is going for the official Sage one at that price).


----------



## 24774

Joe shorrock said:


> I'm not sure tbh, there must be a reason why sage haven't made a naked portofilter for the 54mm baskets compared to the 58mm ones.. maybe there's not enough pressure from the machines when you use them.
> when I use mine the coffee has to be perfect otherwise you get squirting and splashing everywhere. The one @joey24dirtmade me is stunning but I probably only use it 30% of time for dialling in and testing new coffee


 That's interesting, so the lack of a bottom detracts from the pressure overall. I've spent so much on accessories, maybe I should just stop. I'm enjoying my Rave coffee atm, it comes out nicely, maybe I should just quit buying all these extras. Especially if I get it and not that enamoured with it.


----------



## facboy

I'm a complete novice but I really doubt that it's anything to do with pressure or lack thereof. The additional backpressure from the regular portafilter(s) is going to be negligible compared to the pressure from the coffee puck (or the pressurised baskets for that matter). I'd imagine it's more a matter of a perceived (and probably real) lack of demand. The DTP and Bambino Plus can be bought for < £250 and are designed as entry-level machines, so the number of people who are going to spend an additional £50+ for a portafilter that is harder to use and makes a mess if used badly is tiny.

FWIW I've really enjoyed having mine, it's been very helpful as a novice to see how badly the puck is or isn't formed, and to improve my consistency. To be fair somebody more experienced would probably derive less benefit from it. I also enjoy watching the coffee extract directly from the basket.


----------



## Inspector

eBay is full of 54mm bottomless portafilters for £30-£35 obviously from China. Has it always been or they appeared quite recently?


----------



## Adav92

I would be keen to know the answer to this also? UK options for a 54mm bottomless portafilter are basically non existent. I am struggling, I may attempt a DIY job on a spare if I can borrow a friends tools.


----------



## 24774

Inspector said:


> eBay is full of 54mm bottomless portafilters for £30-£35 obviously from China. Has it always been or they appeared quite recently?


 Not sure but I've noticed there are a lot of Chinese ones now. I also notice that they often have little waivers that state 'Please note measurements may be out 1-2mm due to measuring variance' or something along those lines...that could be crucial! I've ordered a levelling tool I saw on Alibaba, if it comes and it's legit, I may consider a below £37 (the gift allowance) naked portafilter. But tbh, I've reconsidered how fussed I am about having one. I'm kind of spending to be spending as we're in lockdown. I'm enjoying my coffee right now, do I really need one?

If my tool comes and I go for one, I'll post pictures and let others know if it's a good avenue to go down.


----------



## facboy

Yeah they are expensive. Mine was £75 converted, even with "free" freight from Australia.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

£33.27 is the cheapest I have seen here on ebay It does come down a bit if you order 2.

I am thinking you have PayPal cover if it does not turn up and it is not a huge punt at that cost. That being said deliveries from China are taking an age at the moment (for obvious reasons)


----------



## Adav92

I bought a used modified to be bottomless portafilter yesterday, along with a single walled two cup basket, it's a game changer. I really feel like I can now get 100% out of my bambino, my shots today have consistently been excellent. Highly recommend it if anyone is thinking of taking the punt on the modification. In all honesty, I would probably seek out a workshop willing to convert an official Sage portafilter, as that way you are assured quality. I hope the ebay ones from China work out for anyone taking a punt, please feedback when you receive them.


----------



## Apr1985

These are back in stock now

https://www.cremacoffeepro.com/products/54mm-bottomless-portafilter?variant=32302615363719

working out to about £86 with basic shipping so about £20 more than the stock sage at the moment


----------



## joey24dirt

Ok, so I can get hold of some of these in the uk.

Photos and prices to be confirm but they have definitely landed on uk soil 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apr1985

joey24dirt said:


> Ok, so I can get hold of some of these in the uk.
> 
> Photos and prices to be confirm but they have definitely landed on uk soil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Definitely interested please ????


----------



## joey24dirt

I'll update here once I know more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt

M10 threaded handle so easy to upgrade. I'm just waiting on a price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harvey

Looks promising. I would be intrested in one of these 🙂

Would look great with a wooden handle...


----------



## joey24dirt

Ok so as they are, you will be looking at £60 plus £5 postage for UK addresses.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apr1985

joey24dirt said:


> Ok so as they are, you will be looking at £60 plus £5 postage for UK addresses.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 If you think they quality is good then please put me down for one 😀


----------



## MattLeB

Count me in too - are these sage PFs that have been milled down? Or custom made?


----------



## joey24dirt

These have been manufactured overseas. I'm working with a guy I've met so currently only 5 available at the moment. I can potentially get them shipped to me for inspection. The photos look great though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjb15173

joey24dirt said:


> These have been manufactured overseas. I'm working with a guy I've met so currently only 5 available at the moment. I can potentially get them shipped to me for inspection. The photos look great though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 If you still have them available, I'd be keen on one also please.


----------



## joey24dirt

If you guys have Instagram can you contact me there at @SkateReclaimCreate

It's easier to share videos there. I have some of them in use, locking into machine etc...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apr1985

joey24dirt said:


> If you guys have Instagram can you contact me there at @SkateReclaimCreate
> 
> It's easier to share videos there. I have some of them in use, locking into machine etc...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I don't have Instagram but happy enough to go for one when ready. As you say pictures look smart and if you have seen the vids I am happy 
Great timing as I was about to order one from sage to chop into.


----------



## joey24dirt

Apr1985 said:


> I don't have Instagram but happy enough to go for one when ready. As you say pictures look smart and if you have seen the vids I am happy
> Great timing as I was about to order one from sage to chop into.


Ok that's great. Send me a DM please and we can discuss further 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puffin1

Hiya, I'd also be interested in one of these please. I'll drop you a message on Instagram for some videos if you have any. Thanks


----------



## Apr1985

This arrived today and is great. 
good weight, basket clips in well and locks into the barista pro no problem.

Made a quick shot with it to see. It wasn't a great shot and was messy but didn't put any attention into prep to see.






View attachment 40116
View attachment 40117
View attachment 40118


again big thanks to @joey24dirt for arranging.


----------



## MattLeB

Also received mine today, but sadly ran out of the last of my Pact beans yesterday and am awaiting the next bag which got delayed due to the bank hol.. looking forward to trying it out tomorrow!

Cheers @joey24dirt ;!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjb15173

Mine arrived yesterday. Quality is good, the clips are a little tighter than the ones that come with the portafilter, included with the Barista Touch; but this is no bad thing. Tested it out this morning, video attached. Setting myself up for some keyboard warriors complaining that my coffee pours too quickly, blondes too quickly or whatever else I'm doing wrong.


----------



## MattLeB

hjb15173 said:


> Mine arrived yesterday. Quality is good, the clips are a little tighter than the ones that come with the portafilter, included with the Barista Touch; but this is no bad thing. Tested it out this morning, video attached. Setting myself up for some keyboard warriors complaining that my coffee pours too quickly, blondes too quickly or whatever else I'm doing wrong.


 I just switched the clips out of my stock Sage Pf and I was more comfortable with it.. Looks good for a first use! I was happy with mine but did have one or two little spurts. But hey, if it went perfectly first time where would the fun be..!


----------



## 24774

> 6 hours ago, hjb15173 said:
> 
> Mine arrived yesterday. Quality is good, the clips are a little tighter than the ones that come with the portafilter, included with the Barista Touch; but this is no bad thing. Tested it out this morning, video attached. Setting myself up for some keyboard warriors complaining that my coffee pours too quickly, blondes too quickly or whatever else I'm doing wrong.


 Looks good to me!


----------



## Apr1985

hjb15173 said:


> Mine arrived yesterday. Quality is good, the clips are a little tighter than the ones that come with the portafilter, included with the Barista Touch; but this is no bad thing. Tested it out this morning, video attached. Setting myself up for some keyboard warriors complaining that my coffee pours too quickly, blondes too quickly or whatever else I'm doing wrong.


 What grinder and routine are you using?

i am using the barista pro grinder into a cup, stir, transfer into PF and tamp.
But I can't get it to run as smooth as you 😀
I always seem to get a small patch that doesn't flow in as quickly as the rest.

I think this is due to static clumping from the grinder making heavy patches of coffee.


----------



## 24774

Apr1985 said:


> What grinder and routine are you using?
> 
> i am using the barista pro grinder into a cup, stir, transfer into PF and tamp.
> But I can't get it to run as smooth as you 😀
> I always seem to get a small patch that doesn't flow in as quickly as the rest.
> 
> I think this is due to static clumping from the grinder making heavy patches of coffee.


 I've stopped stirring (using WDT) and it seems to have made it better. I also find freshness of beans has an outcome on amount of clumps, but tbh I don't really have a clumping problem with the Sage grinder.

In the cup, just shake cup a bit, see if that is better for you? When I transfer into pf, I knock pf on mat a bit to distribute in the pf.


----------



## Apr1985

CocoLoco said:


> I've stopped stirring (using WDT) and it seems to have made it better. I also find freshness of beans has an outcome on amount of clumps, but tbh I don't really have a clumping problem with the Sage grinder.
> 
> In the cup, just shake cup a bit, see if that is better for you? When I transfer into pf, I knock pf on mat a bit to distribute in the pf.


 Cheers will give that a try tomorrow! 
wish I had never bought the thing now, was happy with my espresso before 😋

Oh look another rabbit


----------



## cuprajake

I was advised against a bottomless pf purely as you start changing based on view rather than taste.

I have a sage modded ims basket going up for sale soon 😂


----------



## Apr1985

Cuprajake said:


> I was advised against a bottomless pf purely as you start changing based on view rather than taste.
> 
> I have a sage modded ims basket going up for sale soon 😂


 Yeah I can see that. However it is more convenient and quicker to heat up 😀

did you not get on with the ims?


----------



## Joe shorrock

Cuprajake said:


> I was advised against a bottomless pf purely as you start changing based on view rather than taste.
> 
> I have a sage modded ims basket going up for sale soon 😂


 Already ??


----------



## hjb15173

Apr1985 said:


> What grinder and routine are you using?
> 
> i am using the barista pro grinder into a cup, stir, transfer into PF and tamp.
> But I can't get it to run as smooth as you 😀
> I always seem to get a small patch that doesn't flow in as quickly as the rest.
> 
> I think this is due to static clumping from the grinder making heavy patches of coffee.


 I use the Sage Barista Touch, only had it 4 months or so (I was a Nespresso user before that); and just use the grinder that's built in. I recently bought the 53mm Levelling Tool from Motta, and it's been really good. After playing around with the depth a bit, I managed to get it to the point where it spreads the grind out equally within the basket; and generally find that I don't need to tamp either (I know, setting myself up again for more abuse).


----------



## Apr1985

hjb15173 said:


> I use the Sage Barista Touch, only had it 4 months or so (I was a Nespresso user before that); and just use the grinder that's built in. I recently bought the 53mm Levelling Tool from Motta, and it's been really good. After playing around with the depth a bit, I managed to get it to the point where it spreads the grind out equally within the basket; and generally find that I don't need to tamp either (I know, setting myself up again for more abuse).


 Yeah I have been looking for the Motta tool, but seems to be sold out everywhere ☹


----------



## Harvey

Cuprajake said:


> I was advised against a bottomless pf purely as you start changing based on view rather than taste.
> 
> I have a sage modded ims basket going up for sale soon 😂


 I've been looking for one of these for a while...


----------



## cuprajake

Apr1985 said:


> Yeah I have been looking for the Motta tool, but seems to be sold out everywhere ☹


 I have one of those too. 😲


----------



## Apr1985

Cuprajake said:


> I have one of those too. 😲


 Yeah rub it in why don't ya 😀

bet you got an ims shower screen too 😛


----------



## semperfi1776

is there a compatible ims screen upgrade for duo temp pro?


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend

Hi all,

I got my bottomless portafilter today from @joey24dirt and so far I've made two coffees with it that have been spot on!

Second shot @Joe shorrock I was happy with it.

‪

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/yorkshirelion_/status/1270335610264399872?s=21


----------



## puffin1

Looks great, I'm just waiting for @joey24dirt to get some more stock. Looking forward to getting my hands on one.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Think there will be a fair few niche posted in what postie brought today 😂


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend

Joe shorrock said:


> Think there will be a fair few niche posted in what postie brought today 😂


 You're not wrong!


----------



## Joe shorrock

Caffeinated_fiend said:


> You're not wrong!
> 
> View attachment 40950


 That was quick! Mines today also 😃😃


----------



## Joe shorrock

Caffeinated_fiend said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my bottomless portafilter today from @joey24dirt and so far I've made two coffees with it that have been spot on!
> 
> Second shot @Joe shorrock I was happy with it.
> 
> ‪
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/yorkshirelion_/status/1270335610264399872?s=21


 How is the niche with bottomless now?


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend

Joe shorrock said:


> How is the niche with bottomless now?


 Running like a dream, I have seen a tiny bit of spirting occasionally but for the most part really good, never not had a middle pour, no signs of channeling.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Caffeinated_fiend said:


> Running like a dream, I have seen a tiny bit of spirting occasionally but for the most part really good, never not had a middle pour, no signs of channeling.


 What grind you on? Dosing straight in ot in a cup?


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend

Joe shorrock said:


> What grind you on? Dosing straight in ot in a cup?


 I grind into the cup but I have the 3D printed dosing funnel that I use that fits the niche portafilter, from Etsy. I dose straight from the cup into the portafilter, then distribute and tamp. For my current decaf I am on 16 on the niche.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Caffeinated_fiend said:


> I grind into the cup but I have the 3D printed dosing funnel that I use that fits the niche portafilter, from Etsy. I dose straight from the cup into the portafilter, then distribute and tamp. For my current decaf I am on 16 on the niche.


 Okay thought you did, just got an orphan espresso funnel, so because it's deep can dose direct into portofilter or into cup that fit the funnel, as the funnel goes out slightly at the top


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend

Joe shorrock said:


> Okay thought you did, just got an orphan espresso funnel, so because it's deep can dose direct into portofilter or into cup that fit the funnel, as the funnel goes out slightly at the top


 @Joe shorrockHere's what it looks like in action 🤘


----------



## Joe shorrock

Caffeinated_fiend said:


> @Joe shorrockHere's what it looks like in action 🤘
> 
> View attachment 41098


 Looks very nice! How much was it, haha I know postage has gone down since I first found it


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend

Joe shorrock said:


> Looks very nice! How much was it, haha I know postage has gone down since I first found it


 It was about £22 all in, it's from America so took about a week to get here but I have been using it before I got the niche with another little funnel. The guy I got this from was reasonable with postage, some are like £40 for shipping for some bizarre reason.


----------



## Joe shorrock

I got a orphan espresso funnel for mine, goes out slightly at top which is a bonus as I can slot in the niche cup


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

£21 on Amazon at the moment comes from China but at least you get the Amazon fall back if it is not great (although reviews seem OK)


----------



## dutchy101

Nice - just ordered one! Thanks


----------



## Medikamina

Ooh interesting I may have to order one of these soon!


----------



## dutchy101

Mine has just arrived. Looking forward to giving it a whirl soon. Looks and feels great quality and fits nicely on the grouphead with the Sage basket


----------



## Mantaii

Decided to go hunting for a 54mm bottomless portafilter for my Barista Express, found some in China with a delivery date of October! Anyone know of anything more local?


----------



## dutchy101

I ordered mine via Amazon on 19th August with a delivery date of 6 weeks. It arrived yesterday after a week. Maybe I was just lucky.

After trying it out, it's not as snug on the grouphead as the Sage portafilter but enjoying watching the extractions.


----------



## 24774

Mine had a date of 6 weeks too, I got one from China. Came in 12/13 days. There aren't any in England that you can get in a few days as far as I know. Unless you get lucky on here or Ebay.

EDIT:

@Mantaii

Just checked Ebay, seems someone in UK is getting them in from China:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/54mm-Coffee-Bottomless-Portafilter-For-Breville-870-878-880-Filter-Replacement/154005967937?hash=item23db789441:g:224AAOSwzLFfCeI4


----------



## puffin1

@dutchy101 would you recommend this one you bought from amazon? I know you said it's not such a snug fit but given the price I was expecting some kind of compromise. For the money I'd be happy to give it a go if you're pleased with it. Thanks


----------



## dutchy101

Don't think you can argue with it for tye price. Does the job fine and the Bamino basket fits in it perfectly. Well worth £21.40 I paid for it


----------



## Mantaii

CocoLoco said:


> Mine had a date of 6 weeks too, I got one from China. Came in 12/13 days. There aren't any in England that you can get in a few days as far as I know. Unless you get lucky on here or Ebay.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> @Mantaii
> 
> Just checked Ebay, seems someone in UK is getting them in from China:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/54mm-Coffee-Bottomless-Portafilter-For-Breville-870-878-880-Filter-Replacement/154005967937?hash=item23db789441:g:224AAOSwzLFfCeI4


 Brilliant! Thanks, just ordered so I'll post here once it arrives and let you all know what it's like


----------



## puffin1

dutchy101 said:


> Don't think you can argue with it for tye price. Does the job fine and the Bamino basket fits in it perfectly. Well worth £21.40 I paid for it


 Thanks for the info, just ordered one and expected 8th-17th October.


----------



## iPa64

Very happy with mine bottomless from Crema, great result especially with fresh home roasted coffee


----------



## puffin1

Just a quick update, I also bought a bottomless PF from Amazon as per @Hairy_Hogg recommendation and despite the expected delivery date being another month it arrived today. I've only used it once and as mentioned it's not such a snug fit as the original sage PF but for the money it's great, no issues at all. I obviously can't comment on longevity but at least buying through amazon gives you some peace of mind.


----------



## dutchy101

Mine's holding up great. Takes a while to get used to the weight and how it doesn't balance as well as the Sage portafilter, but all things considered it's a great little find


----------



## puffin1

Yes I had a moment when I went to tamp it and wondered why it wasn't sitting flat then realised I needed to tamp it at the edge of the counter. I was also expecting to have to redecorate the kitchen from a explosion of coffee from a poor extraction but it was a surprisingly good pour. Yes, definitely a worthwhile purchase even just to use periodically when dialling in a new coffee. Saying that, it's easier to clean than the original so may become a permanent fixture if the extractions remain consistent 🤞


----------



## dutchy101

Yes - indeed pressing out the basket from the bottom makes life so much easier for sure


----------



## Mantaii

My bottomless portafilter arrived today from @CocoLoco recommendation. Looking forward to my afternoon coffee


----------



## 24774

Mantaii said:


> My bottomless portafilter arrived today from @CocoLoco recommendation. Looking forward to my afternoon coffee


 Mine in daily use, can't fault it so far. Hopefully it helps with training your shot.


----------



## HRC99

Another convert here. Ordered from Amazon and arrived a month early.

I was very nervous about using it for the first time but got a lovely pour. My distribution and tamping skills were better than I thought!


----------



## Mantaii

Well, I'm finding I'm having issues with channelling the coffee. The pour is good until the pressure increases and then I get a right mess! Coffee goes everywhere from all directions!


----------



## 24774

Mantaii said:


> Well, I'm finding I'm having issues with channelling the coffee. The pour is good until the pressure increases and then I get a right mess! Coffee goes everywhere from all directions!


 So your purchase was worth it. Tells you you have issues. Now it's about experimenting to get an even, no mess, consistent pour!


----------



## facboy

CocoLoco said:


> So your purchase was worth it. Tells you you have issues. Now it's about experimenting to get an even, no mess, consistent pour!


 i get the least channelling by leaving the grinds out of the basket, but the resulting drink is rather thin and tasteless 😹.


----------



## 24774

facboy said:


> i get the least channelling by leaving the grinds out of the basket, but the resulting drink is rather thin and tasteless 😹.


 As Joshua said to Professor Falken in the 1983 classic War Games, the only winning move is not to play!


----------



## pottolom

Can anyone who's bought one of these from Amazon, eBay or similar and been satisfied with what they've received please share the link? Thanks!


----------



## 24774

pottolom said:


> Can anyone who's bought one of these from Amazon, eBay or similar and been satisfied with what they've received please share the link? Thanks!


 The exact link is dead but this is the Ebay store I got mine from:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/str/supersuperstores?_bkw=Bottomless+54mm+Portafilter

Pictures here:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/52338-successful-bottomless-54mm-portafilter-from-china/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=746730&embedComment=746730&embedDo=findComment#comment-746730


----------



## CoffeeTim

pottolom said:


> Can anyone who's bought one of these from Amazon, eBay or similar and been satisfied with what they've received please share the link? Thanks!


I think most of them are produced from the same factory. Even Crema start selling those. I think Pullman used to machine the original portafilter and sell them. Thicker material. But they too sell the thin wall now. They just change the handle.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

I have this from Amazon, comes with a 19g basket as well

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B089K9G9N3/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_XOg8Fb15QTCM0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

I have found it excellent, also comes from the UK so you could have by Monday


----------



## puffin1

This is the one I have however I paid £24, it didn't however come with an additional basket.

I can certainly recommend it, it's smooth to insert into the machine and my sage basket fits perfectly. The quality is surprising quite good and I can't see that I would need anything more than this. For £24 I'd definitely recommend it.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Changzhou-Filter-54mm-Bottomless-Portafilter-Replacement/dp/B089K9K1QB/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=changzhou&qid=1609592211&sr=8-1


----------



## pottolom

Hairy_Hogg said:


> I have this from Amazon, comes with a 19g basket as well
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B089K9G9N3/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_XOg8Fb15QTCM0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I have found it excellent, also comes from the UK so you could have by Monday


I actually bought this one last week, and returned it because there was a rough edge at the top one of the "wings", that I assume could eventually damage the gasket on my machine.

There was also no finish on the handle in one or two fairly large spots.

I did try a couple of shots though, and it fit the machine like a glove, and the standard Sage baskets slotted in with no bother.

Looking at all the other options, I've decided to try this one again (hopefully the last one was just a lemon). All the others are more expensive, will take weeks to arrive from China and, presumably, be more difficult to return in the event of an issue.

Thanks everyone for your replies!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Anyone fit a decent basket (IMS etc) to any of these without having to take pliers etc to it?


----------



## puffin1

I'd be interested to find out about alternative baskets too if anyone can shed any light?


----------



## 24774

puffin1 said:


> I'd be interested to find out about alternative baskets too if anyone can shed any light?


 If I remember right the IMS basket needs to be ground down as the lip sits over the Sage pf rim.


----------



## puffin1

CocoLoco said:


> If I remember right the IMS basket needs to be ground down as the lip sits over the Sage pf rim.


 Right I gotcha, I didn't know if it was the depth that was issue but if it's the rim that needs adjusting I'm stuck. I'm quite handy but lack the tools to make the necessary adjustments.


----------

